# Heringe abziehen



## dogfish (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

wie macht ihr das mit dem abziehen von Heringen??
Ich hatte einige meiner ausgenommenen, geköpften und eingefrorenen Heringe aufgetaut und wollte sie zu Matjes verarbeiten. Nach zwei Tagen in der Lake wollte ich dann die Haut aubziehen, was sich als ausgesprochen mühsam erwies.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht, oder anders gefragt, gibt es einen Trick wie man die Haut leicht und schnell abziehen kann?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Sterni01 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe abziehen*



dogfish schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> 
> ...Ich hatte einige meiner ausgenommenen, geköpften und ...
> ...




Matjes wird nicht geköpft, sondern nur gekröpft !!!!!

Wenn die Reife erreicht ist, läßt sich die Haut auch gut abziehen....

Wie hast du was denn genau gemacht ???


----------



## dogfish (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe abziehen*

Hallo Sterni01

Was bitte ist kröpfen?? 
Ich versorge meine (abgeschlagenen und gestochenen) Heringe wie folgt: mit der Schere vom Waidloch bis zum Kopf einen schmalen Streifen abschneiden, Schere hinter dem Kopf ansetzen und Hauptgräte durchtrennen, dann Kopf samt Eingeweiden entfernen. Niere auskratzen, fertig. Was ist daran falsch?

Aber zu Deiner Frage, ich habe mit einem Küchenmesser versucht, erst einen Zipfel Haut zu lösen um dann den Rest abziehen zu können. Die Haut war sehr weich und ist oft gerissen. 
p.s. Es sind relativ kleine Heringe aus der Schlei, gefangen Mitte April 2010.


----------



## Malzis (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe abziehen*

Mit ausnehmen. Nur Kröpfen.Schlund öffnen und kiemen rausnehmen.Komplett .Die innereien sollten unverletzt bleiben.Die braucht du für die natürliche Reifen.Speziell die Niere.
Wenn sie dann die richtige reife haben kann man die sehr  weiche Haut einigermaßen gut vom Körper entfernen.Ist aber immer noch eine Pulerei .Frauenarbeit!!wenn du verstehst,was ich meine.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe abziehen*

Völlig ausgenommene und geköpft Heringe ergeben keine Matjes mehr. Es fehlen bestimmte Enzyme zur Reifung.


----------



## dogfish (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe abziehen*

Ich habe einen "Matjesreifer" verwendet über den hier im Board des Öfteren geschrieben wurde und wird, der ersetzt das Enzym der Bauchspeicheldrüse. Das funktioniert auch gut, es kommen für meinen Geschmack sehr leckere Matjes dabei heraus wenn man die Filets nach dem Reifeprozess in Öl mit Zwiebeln und reichlich Dill einlegt, nur die Pulerei mit der Haut ist echt nervig.
Gruß
Achim


----------



## dogfish (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heringe abziehen*

Schubs 

Hat niemand eine Idee wie es besser geht mit dem Abziehen??
Meine Olsch (Oh lieber Schatz) war nicht begeistert als ich mit der Frauenarbeit angefangen habe #d
Also bleibt diese Arbeit doch an mir hängen :c

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Heilbutt (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heringe abziehen*



dogfish schrieb:


> Ich habe einen "Matjesreifer" verwendet über den hier im Board des Öfteren geschrieben wurde und wird, der ersetzt das Enzym der Bauchspeicheldrüse. Das funktioniert auch gut, es kommen für meinen Geschmack sehr leckere Matjes dabei heraus wenn man die Filets nach dem Reifeprozess in Öl mit Zwiebeln und reichlich Dill einlegt, nur die Pulerei mit der Haut ist echt nervig.
> Gruß
> Achim


 
Genau so mache ich - und viele andere - das auch!!:m

Ist mir auch neu, das Heringe ohne Kopf kein Matjes sind?!?|kopfkrat

Das "Geheimnis" beim Ablösen der Haut ist die Kunst, oder besser gesagt die Erfahrung, *wann* du sie abziehst!!

Auch die Mischung wieviel Reifer du genommen hast (wenn der Matjesreifer schon etwas älter ist nimmt man mehr davon) spielt meiner Meinung nach eine Rolle.

Ich ziehe die Haut meistens nach ziemlich genau 48 Std. ab,
dann klappt das meistens mit max. zweimal "nachfassen" pro Fisch.
Einmal hatte ich diesen Termin aus Zeitmangel um einen Tag nach hinten verschoben, und wäre dann beim häuten fast ausgeflippt, weil sie sich nur noch fitzelweise ablösen ließ..#q:c

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Malagacosta (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heringe abziehen*

Kann man denn die Haut des Herings nicht schon vor dem Einlegen abziehen?? Das Abziehen der Haut von meinen Salzheringen nach dem Wässern gestaltet sich ganz einfach:
Mit dem Daumennagen am dicken Anfang des Filets etwas von der Haut gelöst und dann einfach mit Daumen und Zeigefinger an dem abgelösten Stück in Richtung Schwanzende gezogen!!

Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------

